# Green discharge



## lushious09

This is a bit winded but ill try my best...

Well basicly after finding out i was pregnant i noticed my discharge became more of a green colour sometimes yellow but mostly green, there was no smell and no pain, in fact my symptoms were that of thrush (just the wrong colour). 

So i went to my doctor and asked to be checked, she was really un helpful 2bh and i had to demand swabs to be done... she looked and said it seemed to be thrush as it was thick (sorry tmi) but took swabs anyways and told me they would treat most std's if that was the case and my results would be back in a couple of days if i tested pos for out. 

She asked if it felt like thrush and i told her it did, so she said she would see which treatment were safe to use during pregnancy and would let me no when i rang back...

So i rang back asking for the swab results 8 days later and all she said was that there was a pescription for me, nothing about what it was or anything, when i went down my pescription was providing thrush treatment. Now i feel like she was going to supply me this regardless and the receptionist hasnt looked over my swabs properly or something, i find it hard to believe that this discharge is just down to thrush!!! its worrying me as im 15 weeks pregnant and really want it sorting.

Im wondering if the receptionist didnt look at my swab results properly or they missed something... or do you think if it was something serious theyd have told me... could this just be a freak of nature thing or what? :shrug:


----------



## Dolly.

Call your midwife, I'm sure she's be concerned and would help you follow this up


----------



## CocoaBundle

I've never had green discharge and I have a constant problem with overgrowth of yeast/good bacteria. But if you find that the prescription for the thrush hasn't cleared up the problem go back and tell her and demand for a more thorough testing or even switch to a better doctor.


----------



## mama2connor

To be honest, i've had thrush many times and it's never ever been green for me. That doesn't sound normal at all, and the doctor sounds awful. If i were you, i'd definitley book in with another doctor and ask for a second opinion. Tell them your very concerned by the green discharge and wish to have it looked at further.


----------



## Mummy2Asher

hey hun,
ive had yellowy green discharge from 4 weeks pregnancy, ive had swabs done and all came back clear! so my doctor said its just going to be normal for me.
i also had thrush 2 weeks ago and i just had more/thicker dishcarge then ive normaly had and treated it with the cream. 
xxx


----------



## shorman

i would get another opinion hun as my doctor and mw have said if i get anything like what you are describing its most likely to be an infection, am upset for you hun its sounds like she is just fobbing you off with something you migh not need, please get someone else opinion hun as it can be easily treated by antibiotics if its an infection which it defiantly sounds like but its a risk to the baby if its not.



https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 



WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## lushious09

well this is my point she tested me for infections and allmy results came back with was thrush!?!? ... or so i think. The rest of my health is fine all my bloods are good and my b.p is good and the baby is very healthy and growing great... im seein midwife on 27th so will ask her about it then... if i find out its summit they have neglected to find i will be suing as i have had many problems with my doctors not giving a damn!!!


----------



## shorman

aw hun i am sorry for how you are being treated i hope you sort it out soon i used a natural organic yogurt which the mw said woud balance the good and bad bacteria and the relief lol it helped so much do have really bad itching and swollen parts? 



_________________________________________________


&#65532;

https://www.tickerclub.com/cache/cbb4b7974c.png

https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pp___.png

https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TSx2.png 



WE ARE ON TEAM PINK ! MY DAUGHTER IS GOING TO BE A BIG SIS!


----------



## JASMAK

Can you see the results yourself? You are allowed to request that here, and the doctor will go over them. I would, just to ease your mind if nothing else. :hugs:


----------



## curioser_5

I would go to another dr. or see ur midwife if your not happy, some dr.s are useless! out of curiosity what did they prescribe for thrush? i've got it but cant get to see my doc. so i dont know what is safe to use in pregnancy:shrug:. 

Hope you get to the bottom of it soon xx:flower:


----------



## kmac625

I have had green discharge on occasion since my bfp and when I told my mw she said as long as I didn't have itching or burning and since it wasn't all the time it was just normal pregnancy related discharge for me. I also had huge amounts of yellow the rest of the time. Since I had no itching or burning I didn't think it was a yeast infection but I finally used a 3 day over the counter medication for yeast infections and my discharge levels have gone considerably down.


----------



## lushious09

curioser_5 said:


> I would go to another dr. or see ur midwife if your not happy, some dr.s are useless! out of curiosity what did they prescribe for thrush? i've got it but cant get to see my doc. so i dont know what is safe to use in pregnancy:shrug:.
> 
> Hope you get to the bottom of it soon xx:flower:

its just the cream and a tablet that you insert down there... you get an applicator with it... you cant take oral medicine for it so to get this you need a pescription i do believe


----------



## lushious09

Just an update really incase any one else is having this... ive used the tablet and cream and literraly by the next day the green disapeared! its now days later and all is well and back to normal... so in my case it was just the thrush causing it... i have never heard of this before but it should be mentioned really as people are worrying when they dont need too


----------



## xprincessx

glad you got it sorted!! Just wish the doctor was a bit more understanding.


----------

